# Scholl Concepts S20 Black and Blue spiderpad



## Rotiform (Nov 16, 2013)

What do you think about Scholl Concepts S20 Black and the Blue spiderpad from Scholl Concepts.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

They rate it 4/6 in cutting and 6/6 in gloss.

How it can be 4/6 in cutting? What would be then s17+, s3, s2 or s0?


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Just got a sample to play with. Will test tomorrow on merc ceramic clear


----------



## Rotiform (Nov 16, 2013)

between s30+ and s40 i think, but it also says it will remove 2000 sanding marks.


----------



## Rotiform (Nov 16, 2013)

Here is a Norwegian show and shine where you can see how awesome s20 Black is in action.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Rotiform said:


> Here is a Norwegian show and shine where you can see how awesome s20 Black is in action.


That's a great turnaround :thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Rotiform said:


> Here is a Norwegian show and shine where you can see how awesome s20 Black is in action.


Awesome. How many hours it takes?

Don't understand why Scholl have so many similar compounds? Like s03 and s3 gold are almost same but s3 gold look better.


----------



## Rotiform (Nov 16, 2013)

He says he doesn't know how many hours he spent, but think he spent about 70 hours.


----------



## mart21 (May 15, 2008)

i received some of this (s20 black) and have so far polished 3 cars with it , i love it ! it finishes down lsp ready(with the right pad). its very versatile. i find it has a similar cut to S17+ but you can work it for longer. as i say , i have only done 3 cars , but so far so good:thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

mart21 said:


> i received some of this (s20 black) and have so far polished 3 cars with it , i love it ! it finishes down lsp ready(with the right pad). its very versatile. i find it has a similar cut to S17+ but you can work it for longer. as i say , i have only done 3 cars , but so far so good:thumb:


What pads did you use please


----------



## mart21 (May 15, 2008)

i used the Scholl wool pad on some deep scraches, (medium paint) followed buy the Scholl blue pad . and thats was then read for LSP. and on soft paint i used the scholl black pad to remove medium to light swirls. i think its very versatile compound, the polisher i used was the Makita rotary. hope this helps


----------

